# An absolute abomination of a song.



## Magikian (Oct 20, 2008)

Ok, I know music is a matter of opinion, but this is just... indescribably horrible. Never Gonna Give You Up by *Ashley FUCKING Tisdale*...  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_ceukjOzxZM


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Oct 20, 2008)

The song is crap, no matter who sings it. But that made my ears bleed. Now, if you'll excuse me, I need to go get something to get blood out of the carpet...


----------



## AlexInsane (Oct 20, 2008)

Trying to remix old songs and make them seem edgy and fresh = ULTIMATE FAILURE.


----------



## bane233 (Oct 20, 2008)

MY EARS THEY BURN!!!


----------



## AlexInsane (Oct 20, 2008)

I've heard worse, on second thought.

Like some of Brittany's earlier works.


----------



## Lukar (Oct 20, 2008)

I don't think it's as good as the original, but I really like Tisdale's cover. T.T


----------



## Armaetus (Oct 20, 2008)

Same can go with rerecording old material 20 years later when the group/artist isn't as spunky and aggressive.


----------



## Xipoid (Oct 20, 2008)

That caused my browser to crash.


----------



## Hollow-Dragon (Oct 20, 2008)

:O!

*crumbles into peices.*

Wow... that actualy caused my physical pain...


----------



## Aden (Oct 20, 2008)

And yet fans of hers will think she's even cooler for doing this.

There is no justice in the music business. I realized that a long time ago.


----------



## Devi8 (Oct 20, 2008)

Oh god...OH GOD!


----------



## Kukilunestar (Oct 20, 2008)

The Rickroll! IT IS RUINED!!!! *Starts sobbing uncontrollably*

Why? Why did she have to destroy my favorite song ;_;


----------



## RainsongGryphon (Oct 21, 2008)

Look on the bright side -- the heavy beats are a perfect tempo... for bashing one's head against a wall. 

That and it could be FAR worse.  Just imagine an Alanis Morissette cover of this. >.>


----------



## valkura (Oct 21, 2008)

Kukilunestar said:


> The Rickroll! IT IS RUINED!!!! *Starts sobbing uncontrollably*
> 
> Why? Why did she have to destroy my favorite song ;_;



Why?  Why was that your favorite song? ;_;


----------



## Kesteh (Oct 21, 2008)

Oh god...that was so bad my stomach cramped up and my night time meds suddenly kicked in.


----------



## Kukilunestar (Oct 21, 2008)

valkura said:


> Why?  Why was that your favorite song? ;_;



Because after 10 times it starts to grow on you....like a parasite.

Considering the fact that It's on my iTunes now, It has officially gotten to my brain, and found that it has already been taken over by the Otaku Virus.


----------



## ramsay_baggins (Oct 21, 2008)

KILL! KIIIIILLLL!

Why did she have to ruin it <=[


----------



## Trpdwarf (Oct 21, 2008)

I want the 46 seconds of my life back now. That is horrible. I could't even listen to the rest of it.

What the hell? I....I don't know what to say. She makes me sad.


----------



## yak (Oct 21, 2008)

Oh man, even goatse couldn't violate the Rick Roll like this does.


----------



## Not A Fox (Oct 21, 2008)

*BASS 

BASS

BASS

BASS

bass

bass

bass

bass

BASS

BASS

BASS

BASS

bass

bass

bass

bass

BASS

BASS

BASS

BASS

bass

bass

bass

bass

BASS

BASS

BASS

BASS*


----------



## Not A Fox (Oct 21, 2008)

tickatock tock *TICK TICKA TOCK*


----------



## ZentratheFox (Oct 21, 2008)

yak said:


> Oh man, even goatse couldn't violate the Rick Roll like this does.



This. Also, owned.


----------



## Neybulot (Oct 21, 2008)

Saw it a while ago, most awful thing to happen to the RickRoll. Ugh...Well...Everyone that saw it got AshleyRoll'd? :|


----------



## Captain Howdy (Oct 23, 2008)

I only have one question, and one statement:

Why? There is absolutely no reason to do a cover of it, true there is usually no reason to do a cover of any song - other then sometimes to show respect to the former, but this truly has NO reason.


----------



## WhiteHowl (Oct 24, 2008)

Lastdirewolf said:


> I only have one question, and one statement:
> 
> Why? There is absolutely no reason to do a cover of it, true there is usually no reason to do a cover of any song - other then sometimes to show respect to the former, but this truly has NO reason.


You mine as well ask the question "Why did George Lucas make a 4th Indiana Jones Movie?" Some people are just enough of an asshole to take a perfectly good thing, send it into a meat grinder, rape it, defecate on it, then cook it and serve it to you on a bun and call it a decent burger.


----------



## seekerwolf (Oct 24, 2008)

Honestly not so bad....that is if your into getting headaches.


----------



## WhiteHowl (Oct 26, 2008)

seekerwolf said:


> Honestly not so bad....that is if your into getting headaches.


if that's the case I think listening to chocolate rain is slightly better than this crap.


----------



## CAThulu (Oct 26, 2008)

Huh.  That song reminds me of the clothing store I work at.  I think I've built an immunity to the horror of it *L*.   Doesn't affect me.  Still need to purge my eardrums with some Led Zeppelin after hearing that.


----------



## ZigZag13 (Oct 29, 2008)

You guys all just found this? Seriously, this is at least four months old. :/

Overall, nothing will beat the original but I liked this pretty okay after a few listens. I like to listen to it every once in a while. It's alright.

It's at least better than the "other" female-covered song, by Countdown.


----------



## AlexInsane (Oct 29, 2008)

WhiteHowl said:


> if that's the case I think listening to chocolate rain is slightly better than this crap.



Didn't you hear? Marilyn Manson's going to be doing a cover of that.

"CHOCOLATE RAIN
I CUT MYSELF
I LOVE THE PAIN
I FUCK MANNEQUINS AND AM ANDROGYNOUS
FUCKIN YEAAAAAAAAAAAAH!"


----------



## Magikian (Oct 29, 2008)

ZigZag13 said:


> You guys all just found this? Seriously, this is at least four months old. :/
> 
> Overall, nothing will beat the original but I liked this pretty okay after a few listens. I like to listen to it every once in a while. It's alright.
> 
> It's at least better than the "other" female-covered song, by Countdown.


 
I found it on /b/ the day I posted the thread, mah boi.


----------



## Dyluck (Oct 29, 2008)

Reminds me why I hate pop music.

And celebrities.

And people.

And life.


----------

